# I love Crookshanks!!



## RachandNito

hehe, I just felt like posting this up. I have been re-reading the Harry Potter series, and I had forgotten how delighted I was with the role that Hermione's cat plays. Crookshanks is an awesome character!!


----------



## paperbacknovel

I love Crookshanks (and HP) too!


----------



## bsamuels

Heh, it almost looks like he has a moustache. I wonder if that was stage makeup or if his fur does that naturally.


----------

